# Fair fitting & trimming questions



## nuk_nuk_that_goat (Jan 9, 2015)

At fair this year we have a fitting and trimming contest and we can only use 7 items from the list the provide us with and one thing on the list is a hoof pan.
I have looked it up and I couldn't find one..
Does anyone know what it is and what it does / do? Pictures would help.
Thanks so much for your time.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Never heard of it either! interesting contest though!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We do dairy goats. I've never heard of a hoof pan. I suppose it could be a small pan to wash hooves in (we use a small bucket) or maybe a pan that holds all the items you need to clean and trim hooves. Though I doubt it's the latter since that would really fudge the "7 item" rule.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Could it be misspelled and suppose to be plane? Like a wood planer to help level hooves after trimming?


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Riverside Fainters said:


> Could it be misspelled and suppose to be plane? Like a wood planer to help level hooves after trimming?


I'll bet that's it!!!


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat (Jan 9, 2015)

I really don't know... One person said its a pan for hoofs but why would you need a pan for hoofs??


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

To clean the hooves. When I get ready for fitting & showmanship I use a bucket to soak the hoof in and it makes any dirt easier to remove.


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

Sounds like fun! What are the "rules"? Is there a time limit? Is this a group effort? what are the items allowed?


----------

